# New Apartment



## srinaldo86 (Mar 28, 2010)

The wife and I have spent all weekend redecorating our new apartment (which we only have a six month lease on at the moment) but decided to make it our home for now. We'll probably extend the lease for another six months. So here are some pictures of what we have done so far....

The Outside... (I planted some wild flowers out front unbe-nonce to the landlord.) 





 The Bedroom




The Dining Room




The Kitchen 




I must add that Ikea has AMAZING prices with very trendy and elegant furnishings/appliances for the home. 
(Note the lamps, hanging rails and storage containers in the kitchen, dining room lamp and bedroom lamps.)


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 28, 2010)

I've moved so many times in the last few(not really few) years that I am always in a half packed/unpacked state. Basically when I move into a place, I just put my boxes on the storage shelf. I will open them when I need something inside. Often I have to search all of them just to realize that the thing I am looking for is right on my desk. I also realized that everything I own can be carried by one person. I am also impressed by the fact that since college(2002), I've not have to buy a bed. I just seek out places that already have them.

Also, when I was packing again the last time, I noticed that I've used the same box so many times that there's a thick layer of duct tape over the same spot. So sad...

Congrats on your new apartment. It feels good to "feel" settled. For me that means I don't have to pack tonight.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, I know what you mean... I've lived in 4 different states in almost two years, one of them I lived in twice. So 5 moves total in less than 2 years.


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 28, 2010)

I guess you probably have a permanent address that you use for your driver license. I don't, so everytime I move, I have to either change my address on everything, or convert my out of state license. THAT is a pain in the ass.

Plus I am not a citizen, so everything becomes more suspicious by default.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh yeah that does suck, my permanent address is my mom's house in North Carolina. 

They must think you're a terrorizer.


----------



## HoboSyke (Apr 24, 2010)

Love the canvas of the tree above the bed..


----------



## kellythesnapper (May 17, 2010)

:thumbup:nice ans sweet room :thumbup:
and the kitchen looks great
the food must be 
looks like the little Hobbit House from the Lord of the Rings
so cute


----------

